# Apple speichert alle Bewegungen



## FreaksLikeMe (21. April 2011)

> Es begann angeblich mit dem neue iOS 4, als die  iPhones und iPads eine App dazu bekamen, die wenige bemerkten: Denn die  zeichnete nun jeden Schritt seiner Besitzer auf. Es ist ein Programm von  Apple. Diese App speichert den Standort des Nutzers und legt so  ungewollt ein Bewegungsprofil seines Besitzers an. Die Daten sammelt sie  im Hintergrund.
> 
> Zwar kennt jeder iPhone-Besitzer die kleinen Nachfrageboxen, in denen  manche neue App und auch das Handy selbst stets fragen, ob sie denn den  aktuellen Standort nutzen dürften. Doch nur wenigen dürfte klar gewesen  sein, was Apple meinte, als sie in den neuen Bestimmungen zum  Datenschutz stand, dass "präzise Standortdaten" erhoben würden, anonym  natürlich.
> In die Datei "consolidated.db." schreibt das  Handy den Längen- und Breitengrad, an den der Nutzer sich gerade  befindet und versieht die Infos mit einem Zeitstempel.
> ...


Quelle: Chip.de



> > Die Geräte sammeln diese Daten in einer ungeschützten Datei  namens consolidated.db. Die Datei wird beim Synchronisieren mit iTunes  auf dem Computer abgelegt und enthält Standortdaten, die bis zu einem  Jahr zurück gehen.
> 
> 
> Quelle: T-Online
> ...


----------



## TR 0512 (21. April 2011)

Ich würde mir nie ein Apple Gerät kaufen, 1. sind sie nicht immer die besten, 2. Unterwirft man sich der Masse und das kommt auch noch hinzu.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. April 2011)

Und sie sind viel zu teuer für das Gebotene


----------



## TR 0512 (21. April 2011)

Das kommt auch noch, wenn man sieht was so ein iPod kostet und andere MP3-Player dann zahlt man bestimmt 50% für die Marke.


----------



## Schokomonster (21. April 2011)

Schafe müssen halt überwacht werden sonst stehen sie noch eines Tages auf der Autobahn.


----------



## Low (21. April 2011)

1. Ist die News schon alt.
2. Regt euch bloß alle über Apple auf. Ist ja egal was Facebook und Google speichern und weitergeben. Los los alle auf Apple!

Apple = beste
Werden dieses Jahr wieder 1000Euro+, wie in den letzen Jahren von mir bekommen. beste verein!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. April 2011)

Schade, aber man kann es ja ausschalten, von dem her selber Schuld


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2011)

Die verkaufen die Daten, ist doch nichts Neues, macht jeder, oder denkt ihr, dass die Payback Karte bei Real nicht dafür genutzt wird?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> 1. Ist die News schon alt.
> 2. Regt euch bloß alle über Apple auf. Ist ja egal was Facebook und Google speichern und weitergeben. Los los alle auf Apple!
> 
> Apple = beste
> Werden dieses Jahr wieder 1000Euro+, wie in den letzen Jahren von mir bekommen. beste verein!


 
Ja schon einen ganzen Tag alt... mensch mensch mensch
Und was Apple da klangheimlich macht... längen und breitengrad + Zeitstempel... Bei Android zum Beispiel wird man wenigstens gefragt ob man den Standort freigeben will.


----------



## Low (21. April 2011)

Wird man bei Apple auch! Jede App fragt einen ob man es möchte oder nicht!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. April 2011)

Ja aber die App ist schon vorinstalliert und fragt nicht... Apps die man dazu lädt, da steht dann vllt ob man das will oder nicht


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. April 2011)

wie wärs mit gps ausschalten und wireless wenn mans nicht braucht


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. April 2011)

Das man gefragt wird, schön und gut. Wer liest schon wirklich alles?
Denoch ist es eine Frechheit.
Wenn man sich mit linux ein wenig auskennt und sich dann android anschaut, dann ist es damit auch nicht besser bestellt.
Der Spass fängt mit uTrack an und wer weiss schon genau wo es endet.
Dazu kommen dann noch alle ach so tollen Schwachsinnsapps. die dann, nur um nen Sound abzuspielen, ja unbediengt auf alle Handyfunktionen zugreifen müssen/dürfen.
Ganz vorne Weg, eine ach so tolle Apps, die beim bummeln in der Stadt die sonderangebote der lokalen Geschäfte anzeigt.
Nur noch ein kleiner Schritt zum Überwachungsstaat?
manchmal muss man den Leuten nicht aufzwingen, sie legen sich die Bürde ganz von selbst auf.

BTW: Es war gar nicht so einfach auf meinem Galaxy S sämtlichen Trackingcode zu entfernen, zumal durch das entfernen auch rudimentäre Funktion, wie z.B. telefonieren blockiert waren. Bin mit immer noch nicht sicher alles erwischt zu haben.


----------



## iceman650 (21. April 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Und sie sind viel zu teuer für das Gebotene


 
Dann zeig mir bitte einmal einen technisch besseren Mp3-Player als das iPhone 4.
Da gäbe es höchstens noch Exoten wie den Hifiman HM-801, und die sind auch kaum billiger.
Was lernen wir daraus? Nie verallgemeinern.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Low (21. April 2011)

Ja und beim nächsten Update werden wieder alle voll funktionsfähig sein. 
Leute, wacht auf! Ich wette das Apple mit iOS weniger Daten sammelt als Google mit Android! Und das iOS die Daten speichert, OK. Wer sagt euch jetzt das sie auch weitergegeben sind. Ist vielleicht nicht so schön das die Daten unverschlüsselt gespeichert werden. Wie Quantenslipstream schon mit dem REAL Beispiel gesagt hat....Wilkommen im Jahre 2011

EDIT:
Apple teuer? HAHA - Ich bin bereit 50% und mehr zuzahlen. Es erwartet auch keiner von euch einen dicken Porsche, BMW, was weiß ich zufahren. Wenn ihr es euch nicht leisten könnt kauft es euch einfach nicht!


----------



## Memphys (21. April 2011)

Low: Typischer Mitläufer, sagt dein Avatar und dein gerede 

Aber generell tut das ja jedes handy, also braucht man hier nicht so ein Fass aufmachen... soll übrigens über die Handy-Netzte funzen, nich üben GPS oder so...


----------



## Low (21. April 2011)

Mitläufer? 
Ich bin BVB Fan seit dem ich das erstemal mit 6 Jahren im Stadion war. Apple Fanboy? Nein, ich kaufe mir das was mir gefällt, ich habe 2 Android Smartphones (Xperia x10 und x8) und bald ein HTC Sensation.
Offtopic hier, deshalb cya


----------



## prost (21. April 2011)

@ low: Vergleich mal die Hardware von nem Mac mit dem von nem PC und guck dir dann auch noch die Preise an


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. April 2011)

prost schrieb:


> Vergleich mal die Hardware von nem Mac mit dem von nem PC und guck dir dann auch noch die Preise an


 
Dafür sit die Softwareseite fast perfekt darauf abgestimmt!
Wo gibt es das sonst?


----------



## Low (21. April 2011)

Mit Apple macht es viel mehr Spaß zu arbeiten! Spielen natürlich mit Windows! Alles andere mache ich lieber mit meinem Mac (MacBook). Da bezahle ich gerne 1000€+. Wer dazu nicht bereit ist soll halt bei Windows bleiben.


----------



## iceman650 (21. April 2011)

Vergleich mal, wie lange ein Mac brauchbar läuft und wie lange dein Rechner für das selbe Geld.
2 Blickwinkel, jeder nimmt den, was er selbst möchte 

Mfg, ice


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. April 2011)

Low, das ist jetzt echt Fanboy gewäsch... klar das alle Firmen Datensammlen, wer da mehr oder weniger macht weiß keiner, warscheinlich viel mehr als wir eigentlich wissen.

Das einzige was mich dazu bewegt hat ist, das es eben "heimlich" gespeichert wird, sowas ist absolut nicht in Ordnung. Klar Android oder wer auch immer tut das auch, sagt aber immerhin, wenn auch nicht wikrlich ausfürhrlich und verständlich, das was mit deinem Standortdaten geschieht. 



> EDIT:
> Apple teuer? HAHA - Ich bin bereit 50% und mehr zuzahlen. Es erwartet auch keiner von euch einen dicken Porsche, BMW, was weiß ich zufahren. Wenn ihr es euch nicht leisten könnt kauft es euch einfach nicht!


Das ist auch immer das erste und dümsmte Argument von Fanboys... ööh ihr könnt euch kein teures Handy kaufen?!
Können wir schon, aber wieso sollte man das tun wenns für 200€ weniger BESSERE Handys bekommt.

@iceman650
einen technisch besseren Mp3-Player als das IPhone. Mal abgesehen davon das das Iphone kein Mp3-Player ist, kann das Samsung Galaxy S locker (Akustik) mit dem iPhone 4 mithalten.


*EDIT:

Und bevor hier jezt gleich Krieg ausbricht lassen wir das lieber mal mit was ist besser bla bla bla*


----------



## Rabi (21. April 2011)

Ein weiterer Grund mein 5 Jahre altes Handy weiter zu nutzen, bis es den Geist aufgibt. Vorher kommt wir kein Android oder Apple Gerät ins Haus und wenn es dann doch mal so weit gibt wird der Tracking Mist direkt gekickt. Geht mal gar nicht, dass irgendwelche Firmen wissen wo ich mich zu jeder Zeit aufhalte. oO

@Low: Du zahlst 1000+ Euro, nur damit es ein bissl mehr Spaß macht zu arbeiten?! Man kann ja sonst nichts mit seinem Geld anfangen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Wer sagt euch jetzt das sie auch weitergegeben sind.


 
Weil das Sinn der Sache ist, denn dafür werden die Daten ja gesammelt, damit man sie weiter geben kann. Apple kann mit den Daten nichts anfangen, sie können sie nicht nutzen, aber andere Firmen können das und an die verkauft Apple die Daten.
Genauso verkauft Real die Daten von den Payback Karten und auch andere Firmen machen das.
Nicht nur die Werbeindustrie ist daran interessiert, sondern auch Versicherungskonzerne und Banken.
Weiß man, wie häufig sich Leute wo aufhalten, kann man Rückschlüsse machen auf die Bevölkerung und Hochrechnungen anstellen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. April 2011)

> einen technisch besseren Mp3-Player als das IPhone. Mal abgesehen davon das das Iphone kein Mp3-Player ist, kann das Samsung Galaxy S locker (Akustik) mit dem iPhone 4 mithalten.



Auf jeden Fall, das musste sogar ein IPhone 4 Freak auf der Arbeit zugeben.


----------



## Low (21. April 2011)

In EUREN Augen ist es besser. Mir macht es wie gesagt VIEEEL mehr Spaß mit meinem IPhone als mit meinem Xperia X10. Und zum 10ten mal, ich bin KEIN Fanboy. Ich gebe jedem Hersteller die Chance mich von seinem Gerät zu überzeugen. SE hat bei Smartphones bei mir total versagt. Jetzt kommt mein zweites HTC (HTC Sensation). Ich bin für alles offen.
Mich kotzt es einfach nur an, dass ALLE auf Apple rumhaken. Es wird überall gespeichert, egal ziehen wir jetzt erstmal ein Unternehmen in den Dreck, für was anderes sind wir alle viel zu unfähig.

EDIT:
Das Apple bei den integrierten Lautsprechern und auch Kopfhörern keine Chance hat sollte jedem klar sein....


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. April 2011)

Ach du meine Güte, diese Apple vs. Welt Flamewars kannte ich bisher nur von Golem und Areamobile 

So, dann fang ich mal an:



			
				Low schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Regt euch bloß alle über Apple auf. Ist ja egal was Facebook und Google speichern und weitergeben. Los los alle auf Apple!


Macht das etwa Apple besser? Nur mal so: Es gibt Menschen, die nichts von Apple besitzen, kein Facebook haben und kein Android benutzen. Zum Beispiel der Momo, der hat ein Problem mit diesen Firmen.



			
				iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann zeig mir bitte einmal einen technisch besseren Mp3-Player als das iPhone 4.


Unter der Annahme, dass du Smartphone und nicht MP3-Player gemeint hast: Die gesamte Konkurrenz mit ihren High-End Geräten. Zurzeit bildet nach meinem Kentnissstand das HTC Evo 3D und das Samsung Galaxy SII die Spitze. Wobei man hier wieder differenzieren sollte, denn nicht jeder braucht einen Monster ARM Cortex A9 und ein 3D Display und es zählt nicht nur der technische Aspekt. Einige Leute wollen eben nur Telefonieren und das mit den aktuellen Extras, haben vielleicht nicht so viel Ahnung von der Materie und möchten ein schickes Gerät, das nur funktioniert. Und da kommt Apple ins Spiel. Niemand von euch würde DAUs sagen, dass sie sich lieber einen PC zusammenschrauben mit einer eher schlechteren CPU und die dann hochzutakten, wenn man mehr Leistung braucht.



			
				Low schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, wacht auf! Ich wette das Apple mit iOS weniger Daten sammelt als Google mit Android!


Quelle für deine These?



			
				Low schrieb:
			
		

> Ist vielleicht nicht so schön das die Daten unverschlüsselt gespeichert werden.


Na umso schlimmer!



			
				Low schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sagt euch jetzt das sie auch weitergegeben sind


Die da:


			
				http://www.bigbrotherawards.de/2011/.comm2 schrieb:
			
		

> Dort erlaubt sich das Unternehmen, die Daten des Kunden mit „[mit Apple] verbundenen Unternehmen […] aus[zu]tauschen und sie nach Maßgabe dieser Datenschutzrichtlinie [zu] nutzen“. Dabei geht es nicht nur um eine Kreditkartennummer, um eventuelle Kaufvorgänge von Musik abzuwickeln, sondern um „[…] Daten wie namentlich Beruf, Sprache, Postleitzahl, Vorwahl, individuelle Geräteidentifizierungsmerkmale sowie Ort und Zeitzone, wo Apple Produkte verwendet werden“. Apple möchte damit „das Verhalten [seiner] Kunden besser verstehen und [seine] Produkte, Dienste und Werbung verbessern“.






			
				Low schrieb:
			
		

> Apple teuer? HAHA - Ich bin bereit 50% und mehr zuzahlen. Es erwartet auch keiner von euch einen dicken Porsche, BMW, was weiß ich zufahren. Wenn ihr es euch nicht leisten könnt kauft es euch einfach nicht!


Deiner Aussage entnehme ich, dass du 1. zugibst, dass Apple teuer ist und 2. das alles, was teuer ist, gut sei.


----------



## iceman650 (21. April 2011)

Leider konnte ich den DAC und Opamp des Samsungs nicht in Erfahrung bringen. Aber wie gesagt, das iPhone 4 ist nahe am Optimum, minimale Ausgangsimpedanzen (verzerrt den Frequenzgang von vielen Inears). Wobei auch Samsung Galaxy S einen guten Ruf haben  


Mfg, ice


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. April 2011)

Nicht schlecht momo.

Ich möchte das Battle hier jetzt auch gerne beenden, wie vorhin schon geschrieben! PUNKT


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2011)

Könnt ihr euch jetzt bitte wieder dem Thema widmen? Hab ja noch die Hoffnung dass keine Löschorgie nötig wird.

@Topic: Auf jeden Fall alles Andere als die feine englische Art. Gibt es denn Infos ob und in welchem Umfang Apple auch per Remote darauf zugreift?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Das Apple bei den integrierten Lautsprechern und auch Kopfhörern keine Chance hat sollte jedem klar sein....


 
Apple will ja mit dem iPhone auch keinen MP3 Player anbietet, die Musik Funktion ist nur eine Zugabe, man hat ja MP3 Player im Portfolio.
Und die will man weiterhin verkaufen.


----------



## Low (21. April 2011)

Nein - Laut den Berichten im TV wird noch auf eine Stellungsnahme seitens Apple gewartet. Es gibt noch KEINE Beweiße dass Apple auf die Daten zugreift. Es wird nur vermutet, dass es sich um eine Speicherung handelt. Wenn man eine App erlaubt den Standort zu ermitteln, kann sie auf die Daten zugreifen.

EDIT:
@quantenslipstream
 Die nutzen aber ALLE die gleichen Kopfhörer und die Lautsprecher im IPod Touch hören sich noch einmal schlechter an als im IPhone. Diese sind ja wiederum nicht für den Musik Genuss gedacht.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. April 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch jetzt bitte wieder dem Thema widmen? Hab ja noch die Hoffnung dass keine Löschorgie nötig wird.
> 
> @Topic: Auf jeden Fall alles Andere als die feine englische Art. Gibt es denn Infos ob und in welchem Umfang Apple auch per Remote darauf zugreift?


 
Auf einer Seite steht, dass die Daten bei Anschluss des Gerätes an iTunes übertragen werden. (GERÜCHT)
Quelle: Spioniert Apple mit einem iPhone-Tool? | iTouch-Magazine
Ich such mal nachmehr.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (21. April 2011)

wahre worte m-o-m-o,

finde auch die aufregung grade etwas übertrieben, da apple das schon immer so machte und die dementi nur zum image erhalt da wahren.
ich mein jedes bild von ipod ipad hat ne kleine info wo es gemacht wurde(kann man bei google maps immer fein nachgucken) und trotzdem stellen alle ihre bilder online.

meine meinung:

viele apple klein-elektronik user(und viele andere menschen generell) sind total unterinformiert/naiv/dumm/gutgläubig was die datenverwaltung bei großen firmen angeht.

kein grund paranoid zu werden, weil man hat es ja in den agbs stehen(steht in den apple agbs das tracking) welche man mit dem kauf bestätigt hat und sich damit einverstanden erklärt hat.
wer zu dumm zum lesen ist....tja...

aber alles kein grund irgendwelche pro/anti flamewars zu starten

apple ist überteuert- klar, aber dafür gibts halt nen idioten sicheres system
andere sind günstiger und besser(technisch)- auch klar, dafür gibst auch bei weitem nicht soviel support.


mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. April 2011)

> Die Geräte sammeln diese Daten in einer ungeschützten Datei namens consolidated.db. Die Datei wird beim Synchronisieren mit iTunes auf dem Computer abgelegt und enthält Standortdaten, die bis zu einem Jahr zurück gehen.


Quelle: T-Online


Ich editier das mal im Startpost.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> EDIT:
> @quantenslipstream
> Die nutzen aber ALLE die gleichen Kopfhörer und die Lautsprecher im IPod Touch hören sich noch einmal schlechter an als im IPhone. Diese sind ja wiederum nicht für den Musik Genuss gedacht.


 
Logisch, dass du Kopfhörer nutzt und ich weiß nicht, wie sich der Touch anhört. Technisch ist er aber relativ identisch mit dem Phone. 
Ich hab einen alten MP3 Player, richtig alt, 8 Jahre oder so und der funktioniert tadellos, hat auch nur 1GB speicher (war damals schweineteuer), aber der reicht mir immer noch.
Wenn ich unterwegs Musik hören will, nutze ich den und nicht das Handy.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. April 2011)

haha es wird ja immer besser je mehr man liest.

Apple sammelt die Daten nicht über GPS, sondern über das Dreieckverfahren (Mobilfunk), somit sind die Daten weniger Präzise, man kann sie allerdings auhc nicht deaktivieren


Ich editier die ganzen Infos in startpost


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. April 2011)

Wäre ja auch sonst viel früher aufgefallen und die Akkulaufzeit hätte auch gelitten.


----------



## Low (21. April 2011)

@quantenslipstream
Das IPhone ist, wie du schon gesagt hast (fast) identisch mit dem IPod. Das IPhone ist also ein vollwertiger MP3 und viel mehr.

EDIT:
Warum wird dieser Thread eigentlich nicht dicht gemacht
Auf der Main gibt es schon seit jetzt über 12 Stunden einen Bericht um die Standort Speicherung. Sonst sind die News doch auch sofort immer zu


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. April 2011)

User-News Threads werfen nie dicht gemacht, wenn sie vor der News auf der Main erscheinen 

Edit: He! Da ist gar kein Bericht zur Standortspeicherung!


----------



## Low (21. April 2011)

Auf der Main gibt es schon seit 10 Uhr einen Bericht. Dieser Thread existiert erst seit 21:21


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. April 2011)

Tut mir leid, ich find nix und Strg+F mit "Apple", "Standort" und "iPhone" hat auch nicht geholfen. Tut mir leid, wenn ich hier etwas falsches sage, aber es gibt keinen Artikel. (Link?)


----------



## Low (21. April 2011)

Bericht: iPhone und iPad von Apple speichern Standortdaten der Anwender - apple, iphone, smartphone, ipad


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. April 2011)

Ups, du hast recht tut mir leid. Ich war auf der Classicseite


----------



## Low (21. April 2011)

Steht ja auch auf pcgh.de, oder was meinst du mit "Classicseite"?


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. April 2011)

pcgh.de/classic filtert alle Artikel heraus, die nichts mit Hardware oder Spielen zu tun haben (sprich Handynews etc.)


Tja, der Thread kann wirklich geclosed werden...


----------



## Low (21. April 2011)

Bevor hier dicht gemacht wird.
Liebe Panikmacher, ich hasse euch!
Mehr werde ich an dieser Stelle nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. April 2011)

Dann habe ich zu dem Artikel aber noch einige Fragen:

1. Wird das Backup automatisch verschlüsselt bzw. wird man danach gefragt und ist die Datei vor der iTunes Sync verschlüsselt?

2. Wenn die Datei so harmlos ist, wieso zum Henker wird sie überhaupt erstellt? Wir erinnern uns an Conficker, größtenteils harmlos, aber der Entwickler müsste nur einen Schalter umlegen und ZACK, mehr brauche ich ja nicht zu sagen.

Für die genannten Funktionen braucht man keine Bewegungsprofile, dafür reicht die aktuelle Position via GPS/Handyortung vollkommen aus.


----------



## Clawhammer (21. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Apple teuer? HAHA - Ich bin bereit 50% und mehr zuzahlen. Es erwartet auch keiner von euch einen dicken Porsche, BMW, was weiß ich zufahren. Wenn ihr es euch nicht leisten könnt kauft es euch einfach nicht!



Das hat nicht's mit leisten oder nicht leisten zu tun ***** boah ich könnte bei deinen Komentaren  

Das geht darum das man ausspioniert wird, du solltest vielleicht noch mal zur Schule gehen um den Sinn der deutschen Sprache zulernen..und nicht das du dir alles zusammen reimen tust und dich "als reicher Klugscheisser ohne ahnung" hinstellst

ich bin weg   gegen die


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Bevor hier dicht gemacht wird.
> Liebe Panikmacher, ich hasse euch!
> Mehr werde ich an dieser Stelle nicht mehr sagen.


 
Passend ist so ein Blog aber nicht, ist ja genauso, als wenn du bei RWE nachliest, wie gut Atomkraftwerke sind.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. April 2011)

Diskutiert bitte hier weiter:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...n-standortdaten-der-anwender.html#post2911817

@TE

bitte das nächste Mal auch etwas eigenen Text in die User-News packen. C&P reicht nicht aus.

-CLOSED-


----------

